# Happy Birthday Pops



## bmudd14474 (Mar 22, 2019)

If you didn't know it today is @pops6927 birthday.

If everyone could take a minute and wish him a happy one I would appreciate it.

May the smoke be thin and blue for your day Pops.

Brian


----------



## link (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Pops! I hope your day is fantastic!


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops
Hope your day is a special one and many more to come


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops, and many more!!!

Your brine is the reason I brine.

Barry.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops!


----------



## kit s (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy B day Pops


----------



## pit of despair (Mar 22, 2019)

Pops,
Happy Birthday to you and thanks for all the info you have given us!
Teddy


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops!!

Hope you get to enjoy it with a good drink and some great BBQ.


----------



## isitdoneyet (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops


----------



## WillRunForQue (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy birthday Pops!  Pizza with bacon and Canadian bacon ala Pops brine are on the menu for Sunday!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2019)

I just mixed up a gallon of the brine for some chicken thighs , so Happy birthday and Thank you .


----------



## skidog (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday @pops6927!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2019)

YES indeed!!! Happy Birthday @pops6927 !!!!

Laisse la bonne fumée rouler!!!!


----------



## 73saint (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops!  As others have mentioned, yours was what got me started in the brining/curing world and I am forever grateful!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 22, 2019)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday 

Thanks for all you share...


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 22, 2019)

happy birthday pop's, as the others said thanks for all your info. your brine was the first I ever used for bacon and still using today.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 22, 2019)

@pops6927 , Happy Birthday and As you travel through life, may your troubles be as few and as far apart as my Grandma's teeth.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## xray (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday @pops6927! Your presence is invaluable to this community!


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops!  I hope it is a great one for you!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Pops!!!, you young Whippersnapper!!

Keep it up, you may be catching Me & Al soon!!

Bear


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops, hope your enjoyed your special day.

Chris


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy B day Pops


----------



## motocrash (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday!
Thank you for sharing all your wisdom.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy birthday pops!


----------



## jbellard (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Borthday Pops!  Glad you were born!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy BDay Pops!!!  Sure hope it's a great day for you.
Gary


----------



## meatallica (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 22, 2019)

It's "THE MAN's" Birthday...  Happy Birthday my friend ..


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops!!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy B day Pops.  Hope you had a big steak for dinner


----------



## whistech (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Pops.   I hope you have had a wonderful day.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy birthday pops!


----------



## forktender (Mar 23, 2019)

I hope you had a great birthday.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY..............POP'S!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2019)

A bit late but I hope you had a great Birthday and thank you for sharing your wealth of knowledge with us.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 23, 2019)

Happy birthday Pops


----------



## crazzycajun (Mar 23, 2019)

As usual I’m late happy birthday pops birthday


----------



## rjob (Mar 23, 2019)

Late.   Hope your birthday was great.
Thanks for all the posts.


----------



## venture (Mar 23, 2019)

Hope you had a great day Pops. Thanks for everything!


----------



## SunnyDC (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2019)

Thank you all so much!  I am overwhelmed!  Very humbled by the accolades!  Always glad to share any knowledge I have with everybody else and to further advance this Fantastic Forum!  SMF!


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm a day late and I apologize. Hope you had a fantastic birthday, pops!


----------



## dee envy (Mar 24, 2019)

Happy belated birthday, Pops.
Better late than never.
Thanks for helping me turn my bellies into bacon!


----------



## toysejr (Mar 28, 2019)

Happy belated birthday, Pops.


----------

